# .mts für Magix Video deluxe 2007/2008 umwandeln?



## Schattenschritt (7. Januar 2009)

*.mts für Magix Video deluxe 2007/2008 umwandeln?*

Hi @ll!
Und zwar hab ich folgendes Probelem. Ich muss ein Video zusammenschneiden, welches allerdings mit ner HDCam aufgezeichnet wurde (Panasonic). Nun hab ich nur die SD-Karte bekommen und hab eben in den pfad --> I:\PRIVATE\AVCHD\BDMV\STREAM die videos. Mein magix nimmt das format aber absolut nicht an! Dersswegen hab ich mal mit diesen ''Xilisoft HD Converter'' probiert (gleich mit Prem-Funkt.). Das programm konnte ganau das was ich wollt und bietet auch viele Funktionen. Aber es wird je NUR der anfang umgewandelt! Also völlig nutzlos. ich aknn ja bei Magix irgendwie .mpg4 freischalten, das kostet allerdings noch zusätlich
Habt ihr eine Ahnung, wie ich dieses .mts format umwandeln kann, so das ich es bei magix bearbeiten kann? 
Brauche schnell Hilfe!


----------



## Max_Power (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: .mts für Magix Video deluxe 2007/2008 umwandeln?*

Die Datei liegt als MPEG 4 vor, oder? Wenn ja, dann kannst du es über den VLC versuchen.

Dazu öffnest du die Datei und wählst unter "Datei" den Menüpunkt "Steaming Assistent". Dort wählst du "Transcodieren/ als Datei speichern". Der Rest sollte sich von selbst erklären , du musst eigentlich nur noch das Dateiformat auswählen.


----------



## klefreak (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: .mts für Magix Video deluxe 2007/2008 umwandeln?*

du kannst auch versuchen mittels des programm SUPER (R) , das kann fast alles umwandeln

mfg Klemens

ps: außerdem funktioniert das ganz einfach, braucht man nicht viel einarbeitzeit


----------

